# Advice help on moving to canada



## sherpin2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all

Just wondered if you could help my wife and myself are looking to move to canada vancouver, we have looked at burnaby port moody those sort of areas and aurrounding we have family out there my wifes sister and her canadian husband and newly born, we are looking to get advice on the following: Visas to work, Job sites, Accommadation, and general information needed to apply for residency. 

myself 26 have had a excelleent 10 year career with the security engineer trade working for an international company and have recently found out ADT are in canada and wondered if anyone knew there contact details? Also my wife 26 has worked in management within the hotel and hospitality, mortgages and now project manageress for local goverment so also looking for job roles too suite both alson what sort of wages are paid for our proffessions?

I hope some one can be of assistance and look forward to hearing from yourselves oh also forgot to say we are visiting family in may for 3 weeks to get feel for country and have a little look around.

Thankyou all.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

sherpin2000 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondered if you could help my wife and myself are looking to move to canada vancouver, we have looked at burnaby port moody those sort of areas and aurrounding we have family out there my wifes sister and her canadian husband and newly born, we are looking to get advice on the following: Visas to work, Job sites, Accommadation, and general information needed to apply for residency.
> 
> ...


Hi Sherpin 2000
As far as I know in Alberta there is a labour shortage in hotel and hopitality industry, so you maybe able to qualify through the PNP process to move to Canada. Labour shortages vary from province to province, so it might be an idea to check out the labour shortages list for each province.

shazza


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

if your wife wants to continue in the hotel industry, i would suggest she find a head hunter who specializes in this, way easier to get interviews etc...


----------

